# Four eggs a week 'can reduce risk of diabetes'



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2015)

Eating four eggs a week can reduce the risk of type 2 diabetes by more than a third, according to a new study.

Scientists found that egg consumption was associated with a lower risk of the disease as well as with lower blood sugar levels.

The research, led by University of Eastern Finland, examined the eating habits of 2,332 men aged between 42 and 60.

It found that those who ate four eggs per week had a 37 per cent lower risk than men who only ate one egg per week.

The association persisted even when factors such as physical activity, body mass index, smoking and consumption of fruits and vegetables were taken into account.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/hea...-eggs-a-week-can-reduce-risk-of-diabetes.html

Probably not 4 creme eggs...


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 3, 2015)

How do you like your Eggs ?   Fried or Boiled ?   (Advert a long time ago).


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> How do you like your Eggs ?   Fried or Boiled ?   (Advert a long time ago).



I remember it! It was for the Egg Marketing Board. It involved a lodger who comes down for breakfast to the harridan of a landlady who says, "How do you like your eggs, fried or boiled?. He then drifts off into a fantasy of eggs cooked in all sorts of delicious ways and responds to her from his fantasy, "Eggs Risotto please, Mrs. Burridge." She shocks him back to reality by with a caustic retort, "Is that fried or boiled?" (thank you, Google! )


----------



## Austin Mini (Apr 3, 2015)

E for B and Georgie Best!


----------



## trophywench (Apr 4, 2015)

Go to work on an egg - if more people did that, especially children, perhaps there would be less 'crap' eating.

Sorry Mrs B, I'd want mine poached !  But however they happen to be cooked, the whites must be solid and the yolks still runny.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Go to work on an egg...



A Murray Walker gem, I believe!


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2015)

Northerner said:


> A Murray Walker gem, I believe!


I think that was Fay Weldon. Murray was definitely 'Opal Fruits, made to make your mouth water' (which I remember, and have now got the jingle stuck in my head)


----------



## grovesy (Apr 4, 2015)

Did we not go through a phase were we told not to eat that many eggs in a week, because they were bad for us!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2015)

grovesy said:


> Did we not go through a phase were we told not to eat that many eggs in a week, because they were bad for us!



We did! Perhaps that is what explains the rise in Type 2 - we all stopped eating enough eggs!


----------



## Donald (Apr 4, 2015)

remember  Edwina  Curry and her carry on about eggs


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2015)

Donald said:


> remember  Edwina  Curry and her carry on about eggs



I can't see the name Edwina Curry without thinking about her carrying on with John Major She practically destroyed the egg industry with her comments!


----------

